# Florida ASA



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Who's going ?? It's my first one and looking forward to it. What class you going to shoot ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I might skip it this year......with all the want to take my picture. ...asking for my autograph. ..its hard being a celebrity sometimes.....

Youll have a great time.....theres a lot to do...and this event usually brings a lot of the top archers in all displines of the sport....usa olypians...world fita shooters..from other countries. .....have a great time


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I live quite close to Newberry and this will be my first ever competition... looking at senior hunter class.... I went last year to watch and it was amazing.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm in. my wife and dad also.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

My son and I are going. Hope to see all our fellow archer friends there again this year.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm contemplating it. I have heard it's a very nice facility.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be there. I always have a great time. Look forward to seeing old friends. The problem is that I only have old friends. See you all there.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

We are planning on going, but it's such a long way off one never knows what might come up in the meantime.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm going. Senior Open or Open B. Haven't decided yet. I shot Senior Hunter last year.


----------



## Smoothie (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't wait! Looking forward to shooting in the new old man known division. See ya there !!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I think FL is the only one im gonna skip this year..its the farthest by far for me. IF I can find others to go.and split gas and hotel I might give it a whirl.


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm joining the ASA in Dec and plan on shooting Traditional.


----------



## 352fireman (Dec 17, 2013)

I am going to shoot in the bowhunter class. I haven't shot a 3d shoot in 12 years so I should be comical.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome guys!!! Looking forward to it


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Definitely going!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

VeroShooter you might be there if the State Director hasn't banned you.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> VeroShooter you might be there if the State Director hasn't banned you.


Danny boy.....I retired......I passed the torch to him last year


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought you were going to be a director for Regions.


----------



## MedCop (Jul 6, 2014)

Wife and I are both going.....it's only 15 miles from my house. 

The Easton Newberry sports complex is very nice.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

went last year, nice spot easy parking nice facility and no SNOW... Eat at 4 rivers smokehouse and save room for dessert


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> VeroShooter you might be there if the State Director hasn't banned you.


I think that might just happen.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> I thought you were going to be a director for Regions.


Regions? Regions???? Will there be a Regions???


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Nobody in the Geezer class plans that far ahead...we don't even buy green bananas.
However, since somebody brought it up, I'd like to ask the new state director if there's gonna be a Geezer Fest 2015...need to look at hotels and maybe get the junk out and practice a bit.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Planning on it, already got a room booked. Wife will be shooting women's hunter and I'm going to give unlimited a shot.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Yep the wife and I will be there rooms are booked and new bow is ordered


----------



## Mathew Splinter (Oct 29, 2014)

Newberry and Ft Benning are the only 2 I go to, I will only go so far for foam.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

MarineSTC said:


> Planning on it, already got a room booked. Wife will be shooting women's hunter and I'm going to give unlimited a shot.





ar1220 said:


> Yep the wife and I will be there rooms are booked and new bow is ordered


What hotel are you staying at ?


----------



## badday (Jul 20, 2014)

Bust'n Nocks Archery Team from Phenix City Al will be attending... All youth classes...


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

We are staying at the super 8 in Gainesville it was one of the ones listed on the ASA site and they gave a good rate for the shoot its like 15 mins away from the shoot


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

ar1220 said:


> We are staying at the super 8 in Gainesville it was one of the ones listed on the ASA site and they gave a good rate for the shoot its like 15 mins away from the shoot


That's where we are staying also. Sounds like we might meet.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

That would be cool a lil bit closer to it pm me or I u and we will work on that what class do u shoot?...I shoot open b and wife shoots women's hunter


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Huntin Hard said:


> That's where we are staying also. Sounds like we might meet.


I'm going....first ever ASA....I'm pretty sure that me and Huntin Hard will meet , since I'm driving his car from TN....Lol.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I certainly hope so..if not that's gone be interesting


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm hoping to make it this year.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

EROS said:


> I'm hoping to make it this year.


What class man?


----------



## Flbowhntr (Jun 16, 2005)

I will be there!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Huntin Hard said:


> What hotel are you staying at ?


We are staying at Americas Best Value Inn. I'm able to book and pay for my hotels with air miles that I get traveling for work, so my choices are a little limited but free.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Senior open.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Why should I go to a shoot in Florida when I can sit here in Indiana and enjoy 19 degrees above zero weather?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Why should I go to a shoot in Florida when I can sit here in Indiana and enjoy 19 degrees above zero weather?


Its hard with it a blistering 70 today....a breeze off the gulf......... oohhh to address your geezerfest. .I should have an idea in a couple weeks


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Its hard with it a blistering 70 today....a breeze off the gulf......... oohhh to address your geezerfest. .I should have an idea in a couple weeks


Danka, Herr Tim...


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

We have alittle over a month! I can't wait for Flordia ASA.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll be there, shooting super seniors!
Tommy


----------

